# windowmaker and gworkspace



## nedry (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello I have just compiled x11-wm/windowmaker and deskutils/gworkspace and x11/terminal.app it said deskutils/gworkspace and x11/terminal.app are installed, however I can't find them and don't know how to get x11-wm/windowmaker to automatically start deskutils/gworkspace. Is someone able to point me in the right direction?
Thanks
nedry


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 4, 2017)

GNUStep apps are not in the normal locations other apps are. I no longer have x11-wm/windowmaker installed but if memory serves me correctly, the apps reside under /usr/local/GNUStep. As for starting x11-wm/windowmaker, are you using a login manager or running `startx`?


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 4, 2017)

I forgot: run `wmaker.inst` as your normal user in a terminal before starting windowmaker for the first time. This command creates the appropriate directories and files in your user's /home for windowmaker.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 4, 2017)

nedry said:


> Hello I have just compiled x11-wm/windowmaker and deskutils/gworkspace and x11/terminal.app it said deskutils/gworkspace and x11/terminal.app are installed, however I can't find them and don't know how to get x11-wm/windowmaker to automatically start deskutils/gworkspace. Is someone able to point me in the right direction?


You can always list all package files with
`% [b]pkg inf -l[/b] deskutils/gworkspace`

```
gworkspace-0.9.3_1:
        [b]/usr/local/GNUstep/System/Applications/GWorkspace.app/GWorkspace[/b]
        /usr/local/GNUstep/System/Applications/GWorkspace.app/Resources/BrasilPortuguese.lproj/Localizable.strings
        /usr/local/GNUstep/System/Applications/GWorkspace.app/Resources/CellHighlight.tiff
        /usr/local/GNUstep/System/Applications/GWorkspace.app/Resources/CellHighlight_osx.tiff
        /usr/local/GNUstep/System/Applications/GWorkspace.app/Resources/ComputeSize.tiff
        /usr/local/GNUstep/System/Applications/GWorkspace.app/Resources/ComputeSize_dimm.tiff
        /usr/local/GNUstep/System/Applications/GWorkspace.app/Resources/Date-0.tiff
        /usr/local/GNUstep/System/Applications/GWorkspace.app/Resources/Date-1.tiff
        /usr/local/GNUstep/System/Applications/GWorkspace.app/Resources/Date-2.tiff
        /usr/local/GNUstep/System/Applications/GWorkspace.app/Resources/Date-3.tiff...
```

To autostart any Window Maker application, you need to add the line to $HOME/GNUstep/Library/WindowMaker/autostart.
For example:

```
compton &
pidgin &
clipit &
```

Or just save session on exit.


----------

